# Half Life 2: Episode Zero



## Naren (Nov 9, 2007)

Is this forum obsessed with nothing but Half Life 2 or what? There are like 5 open threads within the last 2 days about Half Life 2 (Portal, Team Fortress 2, Half Life 2: Episode Two, My Life Will Now Revolve Around Half Life, etc.). I like Half Life 2 as much as the next guy, but this has gone TOO FARRR!!!  

 I'm going INSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANE.

or not... 













I also thought it'd be funny to look at the forum with all the Half Life 2 threads next to each other.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd really like to get Episode 1 and 2 but I'm not too keen on buying the Orange box now and then have to get Episode 3, and probably get all 3 episodes in one + Half Life 2. So I'm waiting for Episode 3.

(it'd probably be a lot easier if I had a credit card, and could buy them from steam)


----------



## Naren (Nov 9, 2007)

I will be buying the Orange Box sometime next month.

I'm just wondering why there are like 4-5 seperate active threads for all of these instead of one single Half Life 2 thread.

Why not get the Orange Box? Even if Episode 3 comes out, 5 games in one is a pretty insane deal.


----------



## philkilla (Nov 9, 2007)

Episode 3 could be a while.

BTW, I searched for a Half Life 2: Episode 2 thread...and there were none.

Yes, this game is that cool.


----------



## forelander (Nov 9, 2007)

Naren said:


> I will be buying the Orange Box sometime next month.
> 
> I'm just wondering why there are like 4-5 seperate active threads for all of these instead of one single Half Life 2 thread.
> 
> Why not get the Orange Box? Even if Episode 3 comes out, 5 games in one is a pretty insane deal.



Coz they're all different and awesome games, worthy of their own attention. There are no two threads specifically about the episodes of half life, only one (not including this one) and the others are about different games that just happened to come in the orange box.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 9, 2007)

I think Half-life would be more interesting if they'd move the damn story along. It took until episode 1 until the game was anything more than a fancy alien shooter game. I haven't played episode 2 yet but hopefully something happens in it.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 9, 2007)

In my opinion, five threads about HL2 is not enough. it should have its whole own forum, because it seriously is one of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## Krunch (Nov 9, 2007)

sakeido said:


> In my opinion, five threads about HL2 is not enough. it should have its whole own forum, because it seriously is one of the greatest games of all time.



QFT. HL2 blew me away when I played it the first time. I loved the intensity as they dropped you into the middle running from the government for the first third of the game. Likewise the latter parts heading back to take them down. The action and pacing in that game were stellar. 

I actually skipped Ep 1, and didn't play it until I got the Orange box. It felt better to play 1 and 2 back to back. I think I would have been a bit disappointed if I had played Ep. 1 when it came out.


----------



## Naren (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm definitely looking forward to buying the Orange Box. When Half Life first came out, I played it at some friend's house and thought it was pretty fun. I also tried Half Life 2 a bit later and enjoyed that a bit. But I never played all the way through any of the games (it's one of the FPS series that I've just not played a lot of). 

But no game deserves its own forum... or 5 threads about it.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 9, 2007)

Play HL2, Ep1 and Ep2 straight through and I'm confident you will understand why it deserves 5 threads.


----------



## Naren (Nov 9, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Play HL2, Ep1 and Ep2 straight through and I'm confident you will understand why it deserves 5 threads.



 I can guarantee you I'll love them. As I talked about in a few other threads, I'm an FPS maniac (and have been for about 14-16 years now) and I really enjoyed what I did play.


----------



## Leon (Nov 9, 2007)

something i'd love to do again is to have a big LAN party with HL1.

i suppose doing it on HL2 would be alright, i just enjoy the multiplayer killing spree


----------



## sakeido (Nov 9, 2007)

Naren said:


> I can guarantee you I'll love them. As I talked about in a few other threads, I'm an FPS maniac (and have been for about 14-16 years now) and I really enjoyed what I did play.



I've noticed  HL2 is the epiphany of shooters man. It is a pretty basic shooter, gameplay wise, when you are using guns, it is very Quake 2 like, but then it has some cool additions (gravity gun! vehicle sequences!) to change up the shooter part. And then there is the storytelling, interactivity, and the best AI controller buddy in the history of gaming. You should play it right away so we can discuss it at length ahaha


----------



## Alpo (Nov 9, 2007)

Half-Life 2 is my favourite FPS (unless you count Metroid Primes as FPS's, which I don't).  Half-Life 1 is really fucking good too.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 9, 2007)

Half life series doesn't even touch the original Deus Ex game


----------



## Leon (Nov 9, 2007)

oh, it touches it alright


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 9, 2007)

Labrie said:


> Half life series doesn't even touch the original Deus Ex game



Yeah, it out and out assrapes it.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 9, 2007)

It's not even a fair match. If you take away Half-Life's eye candy its just another generic FPS.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 9, 2007)

Labrie said:


> It's not even a fair match. If you take away Half-Life's eye candy its just another generic FPS.



Deus Ex is good, but there's a reason I don't think of it that often.


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I've noticed  HL2 is the epiphany of shooters man. It is a pretty basic shooter, gameplay wise, when you are using guns, it is very Quake 2 like, but then it has some cool additions (gravity gun! vehicle sequences!) to change up the shooter part. And then there is the storytelling, interactivity, and the best AI controller buddy in the history of gaming. You should play it right away so we can discuss it at length ahaha



Actually I won't be getting it for at least a month. I'll probably not be getting it until sometime next month (maybe the middle or end of December) and possibly not until January. I've just got a lot of other games to play before I think of buying the Orange Box, but it's definitely on my list of games to get.

Quake 2 is in my top 5 favorite FPS's, right up next to Unreal Tournament (1999 - I always have to specify that since I actually didn't like Unreal Tournament 2004 ), which I'd probably put at number 1. If I remember correctly, Half Life 1 used the Unreal 1 engine (or was it the Quake 2 engine... I don't remember). Well, anyway, either way, either engine is guaranteed to give it some extra points in my book.



Labrie said:


> Half life series doesn't even touch the original Deus Ex game



Are you serious? I owned Deus Ex and I thought it was mediocre. I could understand someone saying it was a good game, but it definitely wasn't memorable in any way. There are a few FPSs that weren't amazing but were extremely memorable (one that sticks out in my mind is "Undying" - I just really like that game for some reason).

But I guess that's where person opinion comes in.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 10, 2007)

Deus Ex stomps all over Half Life 1. I really like Half Life 2 though, so I can't say who'd win that fight. 

And Deus Ex isn't memorable? Are you on drugs Naren? 

Just kidding, opinions are like assholes etc.


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2007)

Makelele said:


> And Deus Ex isn't memorable? Are you on drugs Naren?
> 
> Just kidding, opinions are like assholes etc.



 Exactly.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 11, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Deus Ex stomps all over Half Life 1. I really like Half Life 2 though, so I can't say who'd win that fight.
> 
> And Deus Ex isn't memorable? Are you on drugs Naren?
> 
> Just kidding, opinions are like assholes etc.



Deus Ex shits over half life 1 and 2 put together  I enjoyed half life, both of them. But the hype HL2 got, overkill. Its not the greatest game ever made, it was a generic shooter, with good level design, and a gravity gun...which was exploited way too much, everytime you got stuck, you knew you just had to get out the gravity gun lol. Deus Ex was a better game in every aspect i thought, its probably one of the best games i've ever played, i still play it every now and then now lol. What saves HL2, and the first, was it had good mod support. And CS...


----------

